# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Ν80 σε Ν80ΙΕ sip/voip setup + [email protected] howto

## manoskol

Λοιπον ειμαι ενας ευτυχισμενος χρήστης του απλου Ν80 που πλέον
έχει το awmn mumber 77803 και δουλευει κανονικα σαν ασυρματο sip
phone

Βημα 1ο
Πριν κάνουμε οτιδηποτε μπαινουμε στην εξωτερικη μνημη και
απο την επιλογη κανουμε αντιγραφο ασφαλείας στην μνημη *
(μετα κοιτα και το βημα 4)

Βημα 2ο.
Εφοσον εχουμε το καλώδιο usb DKU-2 που ερχετε μαζι με την αγορα
της συσκευής κατεβάζουμε το Nss
http://rapidshare.com/files/5911866/nss10383.rar
και κάνουμε τα παρακάτω
Αλλαζουμε τον κωδικο του Ν80 ώστε να μπορέσουμε να περασουμε το
firmware του Ν80ie
1, εγκαθηστουμε σε winxp sp2 το NSS και το τρέχουμε
2, συνδεουμε το τηλεφωνο με το usb καλώδιο στην συσκευη
και επιλεγουμε λειτουργια "pc suite"
3, στο NSS πατάμε την επιλογη "scan for new devices"
4, πατάμε phone info
5, πατάμε enable product code και ενεργοποιούμε το enable code πατώντας το check box και γράφοντας στο κενο τον κώδικο 

0542814 [GREECE, CYPRUS Patina Bronze Internet Edition]
ή
0542816 [GREECE, CYPRUS Pearl Black Internet Edition]
(στο δικό μου εβαλα το 0542814 αλλα σιγουρα πέζει και ο αλλος )
6, πατάμε"write"
7, μετά βγαίνουμε απο το NSS

Βήμα 3ο
Κατεβαζουμε το επισημο Νoκia Software Updater απο εδώ
http://europe.nokia.com/A4176089?N80
και ακολουθούμε πιστα τις οδηγιες το firmware που εγκαθήστατε
( ~75 Mb ! ) 
ειναι το (πατας *#0000# και το βλεπεις) V 4.0632.038 
13-10-2006 rm-92 n80 (07)

Προσοχή η παραπάνω διαδικασιά δεν κάνει το Νoκia Software Updater
να βλεπει το Ν80 σαν Ν80ΙΕ αλλα απλα επιτρεπει να περασεις το firmware
(διαφορετικά οχι)

Βημα 4ο Πριν επαναφερουμε τις ρυθμισεις απο το Βημα 1ο
θα παρατηρησουμε οτι στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις στο βασικο μενου εχει
εμφανιστει ο φακελος Διαδύκτιο (Internet) εκει εχει τις νέες υπηρεσιες
που εχει το Ν80ΙΕ αν κανετε
restore ο φάκελος ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ ! - Εγώ προσωπικά τα μετεφερα ολα στον φάκελο "δικα μου" που προυπηρχε και μετα το restore οι εφαμογες λειουργουν μεσα απο αυτον τον φακελο πλέον

βημα 5ο asterisk (συγνώμη βαριομουν να τα μεταφρασω όλα)
το 10.2.93.1 ειναι ο server (asterisk μου) εσεις βάλτε τον δικό σας
βαζουμε στο sip.conf 

username=77803 (αυτο ειναι το δικο μου εσεις βαζεται τα δικά σας)
type=friend
secret=password (βαλτε κατι)
qualify=no
port=5060
notransfer=yes
host=dynamic
disallow=all
allow=alaw

SIP realm

The realm for digest authentication defaults to "asterisk". Otherwise please verify your active realm in sip.conf.

Nokia Ν80 settings

Navigate to Tools->Settings->Connection->SIP settings.

Open the Options menu and select Add new->Use default profile:
Profile name:	to be defined
Service profile:	IETF
Default access point:	your wifi access point
Public user name:	sip:[email protected]
Use compression:	No
Regristration:	Always on
Use security:	No

Proxy server:
Proxy server address:	sip:10.2.93.1
Realm:	asterisk (or realm of your asterisk)
User name:	77803
Password:	password
Allow loose routing:	Yes
Transport type:	UDP
Port:	5060

Registrar server:
Registrar serv.addr.:	sip:10.2.93.1
Realm:	-
User name: -
Password:	-
Transport type:	auto
Port:	5060

Now, navigate to Tools->Settings->Connection->Internet tel.settings: and create a New profile in the Options menu with the following settings:
Name:	Default
SIP profiles:	previously defined profile
Default call type

To switch between normal GSM calls or VOIP calls, navigate to Tools->Settings->Call->Default call type.

Select Cellular to make normal calls to the phone number or Internet to use VoIP to call the number or address.

ΕΝΤΥΠΏΣΕΙΣ

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΨΟΓΟ
μην ξεχάσετε στο access point σας μεσα στο σπιτι να εχετε εγγραφη δρομολογησης για το awmn του στυλ 10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 gw ip_router στην ταράτσα (αν εισαι client του ap που πεφτεις)
 ::   ::   ::  Αυτα και περιμενω αποριες αφου στο γραψιμο πάσχω λιγο ....

Y.Γ δεν χρειαζετε να κατεβασετε το gizmo ή το tivi ή οτι αλλο 3rd party software κυκλοφορει αν εχετε asterisk, μπορειται να τα κατεβασετε και να 
τα χρησιμοποιησετε και αυτα αλλα δεν ξερω πως αλληλεπιδρουν
με τον εσωτερικο client.( το πολυ πολυ τα απεγκαθειστάτε )  ::

----------


## tsampouros

Επίσης η αναβάθμιση σε Internet edition γίνεται δωρεάν και σε όλα τα Nokia shop, χωρίς να αλλαχτεί το product number και χωρίς να χαθεί η εγγύηση.

Να προσθέσω ότι δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη για custom stun server αλλά το κινητό παίζει κανονικότατα και πίσω από nat με internet voip providers.

Έδώ και καιρό δουλεύουν άψογα με το N80 μου τα i-call, evoice, voipbuster, voipdiscount, truphone, awmn, medusa wireless, twmn, vwmn κλπ όλα μαζί ταυτόχρονα με εισερχόμενες κλήσεις!
*11+ ταυτόχρονα registrations and counting....*
Αλήθεια, δεν έχει όριο στα ταυτόχρονα accounts ?

Το *κορυφαίο χαρακτηριστικό* πάντως είναι η ενσωμάτωση του voip client με τον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο. Πάρτε μια γεύση στο screenshot. Αν είχε και καλύτερη μπαταρία, θα ήταν το απόλυτο voip τηλέφωνο.  ::

----------


## manoskol

αν θες να πάς το κινητο στην nokia βαζεις τον παλιο κωδικο πίσω...με το nss
τον γραφει πισω απο την μπαταρια....
Δυστυχως το κινητο μου δεν εχει πλεον εγγυηση... περασε...
προτιμω να το πειραζω μόνος μου περνοντας τα ρισκά μου 
και διασκεδαζοντας... παρα να το πηγαινω στον καθε τυχαρπαστο "τεχνικο"
ναι εχω κακη εμπειρια με πολλα κέντρα service κινητων....

Στα τεχνικα τώρα αυτο παρατηρησα και γω δεν εχει οριο  :: 
H μπαταρια έχει 30 Ε....

----------


## NetTraptor

Ε60 και Ε61 με ακριβώς τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά, οδηγίες και καλούδια.... Και με free Update από το site της nokia

Δοκιμάζονται εξονυχιστικά αυτές τις μερες...

Πρώτες εντυπώσεις... άΠσογα..  ::  Επιτέλους ένα VoIP/GSM τηλέφωνο που παίζει πρακτικά και από ότι φαίνεται μέχρι τώρα με καλή διάρκεια μπαταριας...

----------


## karlos

εχω σκοπο να γορασω το n70 music edition.μπορω να γινει στο κινητο αυτο?

----------


## manoskol

αν εχει wifi και sip μαλλον....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> username=77803 (αυτο ειναι το δικο μου εσεις βαζεται τα δικά σας)
> type=friend
> secret=password (βαλτε κατι)
> qualify=no
> port=5060
> notransfer=yes
> host=dynamic
> disallow=all
> allow=alaw


Μια παρατήρηση... Χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε και το *canreinvite=no*
χωρίς αυτό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν παίζει...  :: 

http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-Asterisk+sip+canreinvite

----------


## sokratisg

> Χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε και το canreinvite=no
> χωρίς αυτό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν παίζει


Εάν υποστηρίζει μόνο alaw (G711a) λογικό είναι να μην παίζει Ιωσήφ και να χρειάζεται canreinvite=no. 
Το θέμα είναι το έχει ψάξει κανείς ότι το N80IE υποστηρίζει μόνο το συγκεκριμένο codec ή αυθαίρετα βγήκε το συμπερασμα;

----------


## andreas

> εχω σκοπο να γορασω το n70 music edition.μπορω να γινει στο κινητο αυτο?


δεν εχει wifi  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε και το canreinvite=no
> χωρίς αυτό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν παίζει
> 
> 
> Εάν υποστηρίζει μόνο alaw (G711a) λογικό είναι να μην παίζει Ιωσήφ και να χρειάζεται canreinvite=no. 
> Το θέμα είναι το έχει ψάξει κανείς ότι το N80IE υποστηρίζει μόνο το συγκεκριμένο codec ή αυθαίρετα βγήκε το συμπερασμα;


θα το κοιτάξω... ισως να ειναι λογο του παραπανω config η και του τηλεφωνου

----------


## tsampouros

> Εάν υποστηρίζει μόνο alaw (G711a) λογικό είναι να μην παίζει Ιωσήφ και να χρειάζεται canreinvite=no. 
> Το θέμα είναι το έχει ψάξει κανείς ότι το N80IE υποστηρίζει μόνο το συγκεκριμένο codec ή αυθαίρετα βγήκε το συμπερασμα;


Δοκιμασμένα στο asterisk, το N80 (και όλα της σειράς E) *υποστηρίζει ulaw, alaw, g729, ilbc*.

Αν έχουμε allow όλους αυτούς στο asterisk, από default το N80 παίζει με g729, πολύ καλό αυτό.

Δεν υποστηρίζει g723 και gsm (τουλάχιστον στο asterisk μου), αλλά αφού παίζει με τα υπόλοιπα που έχουν καλύτερη ποιότητα δεν του λείπει κάτι.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

good news ... Πάω να βάλω τα κατάλληλα settings...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Confirming... αυτά δουλεύουν gsm no... περίεργο?



```
allow=alaw
allow=ulaw
allow=g729
allow=speex
allow=ilbc
```

----------


## tsampouros

> Confirming... αυτά δουλεύουν gsm no... περίεργο?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> allow=alaw
> allow=ulaw
> allow=g729
> allow=speex
> ...


Όντως περίεργο, καθώς τον gsm codec τον υποστηρίζει σίγουρα για το GSM part του τηλεφώνου.
Εκτός και αν διαφέρει η υλοποίηση(hardware GSM codec only/ encryption).  ::

----------


## manoskol

H αληθεια ειναι οτι το setup το ειδα και εγω απο αλλου...  ::  
το προβλημα μου ηταν να παιξει το τηλεφωνο sip (τοσα Εuro ειχα σκάσει περσι) τωρα που βλεπω το δοκιμασατε παω να το αλλαξω και εγω  :: 
thanx

----------


## orfeas

> Εγώ προσωπικά τα μετεφερα ολα στον φάκελο "δικα μου" που προυπηρχε


Μη μου πεις οτι αυτό έπρεπε να το είχα κάνει ΠΡΙΝ την αναβάθμιση...


Μόλις τελείωσε η αναβάθμιση με τον τρόπο που περιγράφεις...
Τώρα να μην κάνω restore??? Θα χαθεί ο φάκελος με τις ρυθμίσεις i.e ?

----------


## manoskol

Μολις κανεις την αναβαθμιση και πριν κανεις restore μεταφαιρεις οτι εχει μεσα στον φακελο διαδικτυο ή internet(αν εχεις αγγλικα) σε καποιον αλλο φακελο
που προυπηρχε στο κυριο μενου (πχ φακελος "δικά μου")  :: 

Y.Γ εγω την πρωτη φορα την πατησα και απλα με το nokia updater ξαναπερασα το τελευταιο firmware (σε αφηνει) ....

----------


## orfeas

ευχαριστώ

----------


## antonis333

Παιδια καλησπέρα, 

θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας σχετικά με το N80 αφου με το που είδα τις δυνατότητες για VoIP που εχει αποφάσισα να το προτιμησω.
Από οτι είδα και κατάλαβα το N80 το απλο με το N80 internet edition δεν διαφέρουν σε hardware αλλα μονο σε software.
Καποιος ειπε μάλιστα οτι τα nokia shops κανουν δωρεαν αναβάθμιση στο νέο λογισμικό.
Για να γλιτώσω την ταλαιπωρία της αναβαθμισης είπα να ρωτήσω στο κατάστημα ΤΙΜ (οπου και εκανα αναβάθμιση) να μου φερουν κατευθείαν το Internet edition αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν τους βγαζει τον κωδικο το συστημα.
Οποτε παρηγγειλα το N80. 
Στο καπακι πηγα και στο Γερμανο για να ρωτησω μηπως υπαρχει κι εκει αλλα κι εκει μου ειπαν το ιδιο οτι δεν τους το δινει το συστημα.

Ξερει κανεις τι παιζει? Αξιζει να περιμενω λιγες μερες ακομα? 
και το Μαυρο N80 ειναι πιο ωραιο απο το γκρι το ρημαδι !!!!  ::  

Ευχαριστω για την οποια πληροφορια !

----------


## manoskol

Από οτι ξέρω για λόγους marketing στην Ελλαδα φέρνουν το Ν80 σε ασημι
και το Ν80ΙΕ σε μαυρο... ενω υπάρχουν και οι τεσσερις παραλλαγες
ζητα το Ν80 σε μαυρο... μπας και το εχουν  ::

----------


## antonis333

φιλε Μάνο ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες !

Χτες ψαχνοντας "κατεληξα" στο οτι δεν υπαρχει το N80 Internet Edition (μαυρο) στην αγορα, και καθοτι ανυπομονος παρηγγειλα το N80 το "απλο" το οποιο παρέλαβα σημερα σε Ασημι χρώμα. 
Πριν λιγο γυρισα σπιτι και τωρα θα καθησω να το ψαξω λιγο το τηλεφωνο.

Το θέμα που με ανησύχησε ηταν οτι πηρα τηλεφωνο σε ενα NOKIA (alpha copy κατι) NCS στη βουλιαγμενη και τους λεω θα ηθελα να κανω αναβάθμιση το N80 σε N80 internet edition και μου λεει μια υπάλληλος οτι δε γινεται !!!

Εχεις καμια ιδέα για το τι ισχυει ? Ειμαι Καλλιθέα και παλιά είχε εδώ στη Θησέως ενα NOKIA center αλλα εχει κλεισει πλεον, οποτε λεω να το ψάξω λιγο το θέμα αυριο το πρωι.

Εσυ τι προτείνεις? Ο χρηστης Tsampouros εγραψε σε προηγουμενο post οτι γινεται δωρεαν η αναβαθμιση απο τα NOKIA shops... Θα του στειλω και PM να δω αν ισχυει.

Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια

Αντώνης

----------


## orfeas

εγώ πήγα σε nokia shop για αν αβάθμιση και μου είπαν 
πως θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση με δικιά μου ευθύνη
και εξήγησαν πως αν δεν τα καταφέρουν, το τηλέφωνο δεν θα αντικατασταθεί.

Μου φάνηκε τουλάχιστον περίεργη συμφωνία,
ρώτησα τον υπεύθυνο του καταστήματος
και μου είπε πως απλώς δεν το έχουν ξανακάνει και γι αυτό
έδωσαν αυτή την απάντηση.


Όμως ο τρόπος που περιγράφει ο manoskol (έτσι το έκανα) είναι απλούστατος
Το μόνο που δεν έγινε σωστά ήταν το restore των προσωπικών μου ρυθμίσεων.
Εσύ όμως που έχεις καινούριο κινητό, δε θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις restore settings
οπότε προχώρει μόνος...

----------


## antonis333

Φιλε Ορφεα ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες

οντως πολυ κουλό αυτο που σου ειπαν ! τοτε ρε φιλε πες του γιατι το εφερα σε σας ?

κι εγω ειπα να μην το κανω μονος μου για το θεμα της εγγυησης.
Γιατι ακομα και η οθονη να μου καει που λεει ο λογος, αυτοι μετα ειναι ικανοι να μου πουν οτι εφταιγε η αλλαγη του firmware και οχι οτι ηταν ελαττωματικο το τηλεφωνο...  ::   ::   ::  

Θα το ψαξω λιγο ακομα με τα NOKIA shops και θα γραψω εδω τι εγινε τελικα

----------


## antonis333

Τελικά η καθυστέρηση με έσωσε από την ταλαιπωρία !

Αφου εγκατέστησα σήμερα το NSS λέω δε ριχνω μια ματια στο δικτυο μηπως και εχει γίνει καμια εξέλιξη. 
Και βρίσκω σε ενα φορουμ οτι το νεο Nokia Software Updater επιτρεπει το N80 να εγκαταστησει το firmware του N80 Internet Edition.

Οποτε συνδεσα το τηλεφωνο, κατέβηκε το firware (73,3 Mbytes παρακαλω) και ολα καλα. Τωρα σε λιγο θα κάνω και restore τις επαφες μου από το παλιο μου NOKIA και ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα.

Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια του forum για τις πληροφορίες και τα PM. 

Αντώνης

PS : Ελπιζω να καταφέρω να βάλω το VOIP να δουλεψει ..... αλλιως παλι εδω με βλεπω...

----------


## methana

μετα τον κατατοπιστικο οδηγο του Μανου τελικα καταφερα και μιλησα μεσω asterisk στο amwn απο το N80

----------


## Nya

Επιτέλους έφτιαξα κ εγώ το nokia μου !!!

Μιας και η πρώτη απόπειρα να το κάνω voip ήταν αποτυχία
έκανα format και ξανά πέρασα τις ρυθμίσεις!!

Να πώ ένα ευχαριστώ στον αδελφό μου (tenorism) που ασχολήθηκε με το asterisk και με τα προγράμματα αλλά και στον methana που μου είπε να κάνω κάποιες διορθώσεις στις ρυθμίσεις  ::   ::   ::  

Τώρα δεν μένει να βρω άλλο ένα N80 για τον αδελφό μου. 
 ::   ::

----------


## B52

Me too !!!! το εχω στα χερια μου Εφη...  ::

----------


## B52

Τhanks to manoskol for help...  ::  06165 και το Ν80 παιζει wonderfull....  ::

----------


## spargy

Είναι δυνατόν να ρυθμιστεί το Ν80 για voip κλήσεις και με εξωτερικούς voip provider πχ. icall, evoice, voipbuster κτλ???

Για να αξιοποιήσουμε την δυνατότητα των voip κλήσεων από το κινητό από wifi spots!!!

----------


## manoskol

μπορεις να το κάνεις απλα θα εχει πολλαπλα profiles.... σου εστειλα και pm
επισης να πούμε οτι πλεον δεν χρειαζετε το nss για να κάνετε upgrade
το firmware για το n80ie δινετε πια δωρεαν σαν upgrade με το internet 
updater της nokia για ολα τα n80  ::

----------


## orfeas

Σύμφωνα με αυτό
http://www.i-call.com/n_series.aspx
μπορείς να έχεις και i-call στο Ν80
Σύμφωνα με αυτό
http://www.technews.gr/modules/newbb...&topic_id=1877
δε μπορείς όταν είσαι πίσω από ΝΑΤ διότι το Ν80 δεν υποστηρίζει STUN server.

Εμένα μου βγάζει πάντα registration failed για το i-call
ενώ για τον VoIP server του LAN μου δουλεύει άψογα...

----------


## ysam

Καταρχήν έχει stun support απλά δεν ξέρω αν έχεις βάλει κάποιο από τα τελευταία versions. Το stun μπήκε στα τέλη του 2006 και αν δεις όλα τα μηνύματα στα fora είναι από το 2006 και πίσω.

Τώρα για το reg failed δεν έχει να κάνει με το stun. Κάποιες λάθος ρυθμίσεις έχεις κάνει. Το Stun το μόνο που σου κάνει είναι να μπορείς να έχεις (προσπαθεί τουλάχιστον) αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία (Να μιλάς και να σε ακούει ο άλλος και να ακούς και εσύ τον άλλον)

Βάλε και στο proxy και στο registrar τα ακόλουθα. 

sip.i-call.gr
i-call.gr
<το username σου>
<το password σου>
allow loose route on
udp
5060

επίσης μην επιλέξεις compression και μην επιλέξεις security. Είναι επιλογές στα sip settings πριν το proxy και το registrar. 

Τέλος βάλε sip:<username>@i-call.gr στο κοινό όνομα χρήστη και οπωσδήποτε IETF.

Αν και πάλι δεν κάνει register κάνε ένα restart το κινητό και αν πάλι δεν τότε δες firewall/nat κτλ. στον router σου.

----------


## orfeas

ακόμα δεν το χω καταφερει, πιθανόν λόγω παλιότερης έκδοσης v.4.0632.0.38
Το περίεργο είναι πως μόνο στο i-call δεν κάνει reg , έβαλα ό,τι είπες.

Αλήθεια πώς γίνεται να αλλάζει από μόνο του available AP και να μην χρειάζεται να του ορίσω το AP στο οποίο βρίσκομαι. Κάτι σαν roaming

----------


## ysam

Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα upgrade. Με το καλώδιο απλά πας στο site της NOKIA και κάνεις upgrade. Κατεβάζει ένα software και με αυτό μόνο του κάνει το Upgrade. Βέβαια είναι καμιά 70αριά Megs!  ::

----------


## orfeas

έτοιμο το upgrade (v.5.0719.0.2)
ακόμα τα ίδια με το i-call.
Δοκίμασα διάφορους accounts, τα ίδια.
Το περίεργο είναι πως ο τοπικός λογαριασμός στον τοπικό μου VoIPserver κάνει αμεσως register, το i-call με τίποτα.

Υπόψιν ΔΕΝ έχω κάνει κάποια θύρα του router forwarding στο κινητό. Αντίθετα, τη θύρα 5060 τη χρησιμοποιεί ο VoIP server.
Δοκίμασα βέβαια και διαφορετικό port στο i-call αλλά τίποτε.

Εφόσον υποστηρίζει STUN γιατί δεν έχει κάπου τέτοια ρύθμιση???


edit:
κάτι έχει να κάνει με το AP.
Σε άλλο hotspot έκανε reg το i-call
Δεν κάνει όμως το τοπικό!!!

----------


## geomanous

Ορφεα εβγαλες ακρη με το stun?

Εγω σημερα το πηρα το n80, και το σεταρα να μιλησει με τον αστερισκ μου.

Οταν μιλαω απο την 10αρα ip ολα δουλευουν κανονικα, οταν κανο register απο το internet iface του asterisk κανει resistration αλλα το n80 δεν ακουει...  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## geomanous

> Ορφεα εβγαλες ακρη με το stun?
> 
> Εγω σημερα το πηρα το n80, και το σεταρα να μιλησει με τον αστερισκ μου.
> 
> Οταν μιλαω απο την 10αρα ip ολα δουλευουν κανονικα, οταν κανο register απο το internet iface του asterisk κανει resistration αλλα το n80 δεν ακουει...


[αυτοσαρκασμος]
ρε ψαρα, εβαλες:
nat=yes
στο sip.conf
????
[/αυτοσαρκασμος]

παιζει μια χαρα...  :: 

(η μπαταρια ομως ειναι αθλια.... και καπως πρεπει να βρω πως γινεται disable το wifi εντελως ωστε να μη μασουλαει μπαταρια...

----------

